# SPOILER ALERT



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

[attachment=61920:IMG_2176_2.jpg]

Well, she's MY Best In Show, anyway!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I think we all have our own little best in show winners.... 
yours is very very sweet!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Awesome!what a beauty! She is a winner everyday in my book!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I sure think she's the best :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :thumbsup:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Congrats! Looks like your winner is enjoying her throne, too! :clap:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Now that's one adorable BIS! :wub: 
Congratulations :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Bowing down to your beautiful BIS!!!!!! :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhh, She could have taken BIS anytime!!!! She is more content and happy being the little princess that she is and laying on her throne near her Mommy!!! I know, I have two little princesses too!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey prissy lips, :cloud9: I'd love to give you a big kiss :wub2: you and your mommy are so very special to me :hugging: I love you both


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda, I think Bonnie's *Bestest* in Show :wub: :wub: That's way better than Best.  :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

She SURE is the BEST. I love that sweetie pie SO MUCH and love, love love her little head tilt in that pic AWW
that u sooooo much 4 sharing Linda. I missed seeing her pretty face <3

out of topic: Did you change your wall's color, Linda. Or is that a different room? I remember that it was pink. Maybe it is my iPhone screen (currently using to view SM) but I see it more into reddish - love it and love that art picture  Cant wait to add some art on the walls of my new place


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

:good post - perfect 10: Bonnie is definitely the bestest BIS!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful Bonnie Girl. You're a winner to me, too!!!
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Boy howdy, how I do love that gorgeous face. The girl knows how to pose! Linda, how do you keep her so white?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a cute and creative post! 
Bonnie sure is BIS! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL...great title Linda! Bonnie Marie _*is*_ BIS...no doubt! I bet she just watches all those little fluffs in the ring and snickers. Here's to the gorgeous Miss Bonnie Marie! :drinkup:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

How could she not take BIS with that adorable face :wub: :wub:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

She's definitely BIS. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Feb 15 2010, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886256


> *I think we all have our own little best in show winners*....
> yours is very very sweet!!! :wub: :wub:[/B]


You are SO right!!

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Feb 15 2010, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886259


> Awesome!what a beauty! She is a winner everyday in my book![/B]


Thanks, Jennifer!

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Feb 15 2010, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886260


> I sure think she's the best :wub:[/B]


Thank you, Reva!
QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 15 2010, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886263


> :aktion033: :aktion033: :thumbsup:[/B]


Stacy, it won't be long before one of yours really WILL be BIS!

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 15 2010, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886265


> Congrats! Looks like your winner is enjoying her throne, too! :clap:[/B]


You're so right, Mary Ann! That's her favorite spot (besides my lap when I'm trying to work, lol)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Feb 15 2010, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886268


> Now that's one adorable BIS! :wub:
> Congratulations :wub:[/B]


Thank, Jane!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

That's one adorable BIS!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 15 2010, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886273


> Bowing down to your beautiful BIS!!!!!! :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: :wub2:[/B]


Thanks, Tammy! We all have our own BIS, don't we?

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 15 2010, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886289


> Ahhhh, She could have taken BIS anytime!!!! She is more content and happy being the little princess that she is and laying on her throne near her Mommy!!! I know, I have two little princesses too!!!![/B]


Yes, Dianne, she loves laying on her throne - be it the back of the couch, a mountain of pillows, or just on my lap!
QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Feb 15 2010, 11:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886292


> Hey prissy lips, :cloud9: I'd love to give you a big kiss :wub2: you and your mommy are so very special to me :hugging: I love you both[/B]


Aw, thank you so much, Paula. We love you, too. And Matilda and B&B!!

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 15 2010, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886298


> Linda, I think Bonnie's *Bestest* in Show :wub: :wub: That's way better than Best.  :grouphug:[/B]


Oh, thank you! She's definitely MY Bestest in Show!

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Feb 16 2010, 12:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886305


> She SURE is the BEST. I love that sweetie pie SO MUCH and love, love love her little head tilt in that pic AWW
> that u sooooo much 4 sharing Linda. I missed seeing her pretty face <3
> 
> out of topic: Did you change your wall's color, Linda. Or is that a different room? I remember that it was pink. Maybe it is my iPhone screen (currently using to view SM) but I see it more into reddish - love it and love that art picture  Cant wait to add some art on the walls of my new place[/B]


Thank you, Kat! Bonnie loves you and S&C, too!

And - - you are absolutely right!! I changed the wall color. I LOVE my new walls, the name of the paint is Raspberry Pudding, but it's more of a true red (in some light) or a deep coral (in other light). I'm just crazy about it. You have a very perceptive eye, my friend!

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Feb 16 2010, 12:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886307


> :good post - perfect 10: Bonnie is definitely the bestest BIS![/B]


Thanks, Lynne!

QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 16 2010, 12:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886310


> Beautiful Bonnie Girl. You're a winner to me, too!!!
> xoxoxoxoox[/B]


She's my little wiener - I mean WINNER!! Thanks, Kerry.
QUOTE (gibbert @ Feb 16 2010, 02:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886340


> Boy howdy, how I do love that gorgeous face. The girl knows how to pose! Linda, how do you keep her so white?[/B]


Thanks, Heidi! She does know how to pose - getting her to do it is another story. 

She's so much of an indoor dog, that I guess she just keeps clean (that, and the 'auto correct' feature on my photo software, lol). When I take her out, I have her in a bag, especially in winter mainly due to the electric grates that are so prevalent in NYC. Dogs (and humans) have been seriously hurt - or worse - by the currents in the grates. With the exception of Central Park, I have no place to let Bonnie run free and play in the snow the way T&T can. And then when I DO put her down, you'd think I was torturing her. She sits and rears back when I tug on her leash. :brownbag:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Canada @ Feb 16 2010, 03:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886348


> What a cute and creative post!
> Bonnie sure is BIS! :wub:[/B]


Thanks, Jilly! I think I do this post every year, lol.  

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 16 2010, 07:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886397


> LOL...great title Linda! Bonnie Marie _*is*_ BIS...no doubt! I bet she just watches all those little fluffs in the ring and snickers. Here's to the gorgeous Miss Bonnie Marie! :drinkup:[/B]


Thanks, Crystal. But, she couldn't care less about the dogs on tv. UNLESS they bark, then she starts talking back to them :HistericalSmiley: .
QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Feb 16 2010, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886484


> How could she not take BIS with that adorable face :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thanks, Jen! She definitely wins with me as the judge, lol. Don't know about the Westminster judges...

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Feb 16 2010, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886497


> She's definitely BIS. :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thank you so much!

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 16 2010, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886506


> That's one adorable BIS!!![/B]


Thanks, Sophia! I think she's pretty cute, too - then again, I'm rather biased. :w00t:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Bonnie would win all the ribbons if she was in the show. Linda she is such a pretty girl!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww LOL good one, but she sure is cute!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

that is so precious!!! :Sooo cute:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 16 2010, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886519


> Bonnie would win all the ribbons if she was in the show. Linda she is such a pretty girl![/B]


Thanks, Pat! I think she's pretty cute, too.
QUOTE (Johita @ Feb 16 2010, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886532


> Awww LOL good one, but she sure is cute![/B]


Thank you!

QUOTE (mfa @ Feb 16 2010, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886665


> that is so precious!!! :Sooo cute:[/B]


Thank you!!

Yeah, like I said, I think I do this every year, lol. Doesn't take much to amuse me.


----------

